# Freshwater Fishing in/near Orlando



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

I know most of you guys on here are Saltwater guys. I've been going out to the coast to go fishing several times a month. I can't afford the gas all the time and would still like to get some fishing in. I started off freshwater fishing so it's nothing to new to me, never got really serious in it though cause I was quite young at the time.

Are there any good places in Orlando to go fishing off the shore? Or a place that rents paddle boats or something of that nature relatively cheap? I'd like to get out more and some days I don't have the time to go fishing on the coast and the gas is just to damn expensive at times when your in college.

Mainly looking for bass, though panfish can keep you entertained on ultralight tackle.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You can fish the lakes on either side of 17/92 just south of Winter Park as you're going south towards Rt.50 from WP itself. I used to see people fishing there quite a bit.


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Do you know the name of the lakes? I tried looking on Google Map's, but I'm kinda confused where your talking about.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't know the name, but they're down by the science center as I recall. You can also fish Lake Ivanhoe too.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh, and Turkey Lake down in the Dr. Phillips area does rent boats as I remember.


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Thanks I might check one of those out soon. Turkey Lake isn't to far probably about 20 mins away. Might get a boat and hit it up.

How likely am I to run into a gator on these lakes? There one thing I never had to worry about back in MI.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Eh, it could happen.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

thatjohnkid said:


> Thanks I might check one of those out soon. Turkey Lake isn't to far probably about 20 mins away. Might get a boat and hit it up.
> 
> How likely am I to run into a gator on these lakes? There one thing I never had to worry about back in MI.


Leave the gators alone, and they'll leave you alone...Unless of course there are babies around. Mama gators are very protective of their young. If you see babies, quietly move away.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

thatjohnkid said:


> There one thing I never had to worry about back in MI.


What part of the MI?
I am from North West of Detroit.


----------



## EasyCheeze (Jun 27, 2007)

thatjohnkid said:


> Do you know the name of the lakes? I tried looking on Google Map's, but I'm kinda confused where your talking about.


I believe the ones he's talking about are Formosa, Rowena and Estelle. Lake Formosa right by the science center has this little bridge type thing that i see people casting off all the time. Its right by the intersection of 17/92 and Princeton. I've never fished there though. I'm not too into freshwater and the only times i've gone has been on friends boats. I should try Lake Ivanhoe because i live right by there. Lots of wakeboarders there.


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Alright I'll have to check out some of these places here soon. I'll have to go to Walmart and pick up a couple different types of lures.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Mama gators are very protective of their young. If you see babies, quietly move away.


So you mean the time I was plastered fishing on my buddy's golf course lake and I hooked a baby gator and tried to drag it out past the reeds so I wouldn't lose my lure.... you mean that probably wasn't such a good idea?  Funny part was after I finished with the fiasco and snapped the line, I looked up and noticed two gentlemen waiting for me to move so they could play the hole


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The first thing*

you better get is a fishing license at walmart they don't mess around, even city cops will ask you sometimes.......Spinnerbaits are my number one bait, the mini version.....the big one just scarce them off at times.....You really don't need to drive anywhere...Where ever you live you should have a lake or canal by you, fish around in your home tuff and learn the area. Instead of driving around spending gas driving from lake to lake....almost all body of water have fish in them. Something that alot of people dont know is Orlando stock some of thier inner city lakes with "Sunshine bass" (Hybrid bass), i was by a small lake at the arena downtown, and saw a old man pull one out and i went  come to find out most of the lakes downtown are connected together, springfed....(this is why the water doesnt go seem to drop in some lakes) but just go and fish the lakes by you, and give them a try......Gators won't mess with you, (at least they shouldnt) if you are throwing a top water lure, small one will follow it and hit it i guess that what happen to "Zach"   oh if you have a golf course close by, and can fish it without getting in trouble....Fish it!!!! they have some real nice bass in those little ponds......dont freak out if you catch a mudfish  , or anyother fish you never seem before....cause we have some crazy stuff in these lakes  oh we also have big gar....and they are fun to catch.....what you think i don't freshwater fish  just because i cant go to the ocean doesnt mean i cant walk right down the road to my lake :fishing:


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info JP, always helpful


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

THanks for this thread - gotta do the disney thing this late sept/early october - need to find some fishing....i think i'll be checking the sattelite photos around the hotel


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Do you guys know of any other message boards for freshwater fishing? Especially if its Florida based, so I can research more on things.

Thanks


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*yea*

take that freshwater crap someone else, cause we won't stand for it   Just do a search, i am sure there is 100s of forum on freshwater. I am sure you will find one, for Orlando area.....i will look around and if i find something i will shoot you a PM....cause we won't stand for it here in our saltwater forum...damnit   my meds are kicking in


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I know we are*

Pier and surf fisherman some of us but why don't we have a "Freshwater section" at least here in the Fla section.... E look into that will ya...heh heh...anyway this looks like a good site to look at 

http://www.floridabassforum.com/


hope that helps:fishing:
i have way too much time on my hand...i need to take a nap:beer:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

No fresh water, I moved close to the ocean for a reason.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*If*

i could i be right there with you:beer:


----------

